# New Suspension on a budget.



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey guys. Got a quick question. I have a 98 200sx SE-R, and am looking to replace the stock suspension soon. I'm not looking for any hard core track style stuff, just something that will lower the car and keep or exceed the stock ride. Was thinking of going with the Eibach spring kit, but don't know what to choose as far as shocks/struts, etc. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nothing will keep or excede the stock ride unless your willing to pay $1500+... our car's suspension was not made with any lowering in mind, so if you do lower, you will bounce a bit and bottom out. also Eibach has 2 lowering kits.... and for struts the best are the AGX struts.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*Put this in the suspension forum....*

I was thinking of these:
http://www.adventon.com/acb/showdet...98969&st3=639207628&Product_ID=13207&CATID=20
*+* these:
http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...ModClar=&make=KYB&model=GR-2+Strut&group=GR-2
*=* less than $400.00+shipping.
Never shopped at the Adventon place, but it was suggested/"looks" professional?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

look at the first top 3 stickies you are gonna be there for awhile but it will fully inform you.


----------



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

Those look to be just what I'm looking for. I don't plan on doing any track time, (except drag racing) so will the "bottoming out" that people are talking about really be a concern for me? I plan on keeping the stock SE-R wheels, and with the right size tire, there could be a considerable gap between the tire and fender well. Just looking to eliminate that gap. Thanks!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

man you know I really dont know what to say cause I have never owned a B14.You should be able to get away with some AGXs,prokits,and maybe 1or2 inch bigger wheels but review those threads thoroughly first to see what other people are doing.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I used to own a B14 GXE with Sprints. Not a good ride at all.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

GT3man2001 said:


> Hey guys. Got a quick question. I have a 98 200sx SE-R, and am looking to replace the stock suspension soon. I'm not looking for any hard core track style stuff, just something that will lower the car and keep or exceed the stock ride. Was thinking of going with the Eibach spring kit, but don't know what to choose as far as shocks/struts, etc. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!


Hyperco springs, AGX shocks, Progess sway bars, optional GC camber plates and Energy bushings. Anything less is not worth doing.

Mike


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Ditto!*



morepower2 said:


> Hyperco springs, AGX shocks, Progess sway bars, optional GC camber plates and Energy bushings. Anything less is not worth doing.
> 
> Mike


Ditto, I totally agree with Mike on this one.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

also dont forget the motivational rear mounts....they'll reduce the bottoming in the rear A LOT....if u cant afford $1500, then there are TEIN BASICS for about $800 msrp....the struts/shocks are shortened giving u more wheel travel....i have have em on my b14 and lowered 2.4" in the front and 1.8" in the rear with no bottoming problems


----------



## McCoy (Sep 16, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Hyperco springs, AGX shocks, Progess sway bars, optional GC camber plates and Energy bushings. Anything less is not worth doing.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, I was under the impression that the GC camber plates could only be used with a coilover suspension? Please correct me if I am wrong. 

From my research the Cusco camber plate was the only one that could be used on coilover or spring suspension. I own GC C/C plates with ShockTek struts currently, and had ditched the Hyperco springs/AGX strut plan due to the fact that I wanted to use the GC's...

**edit*...just found this on Komija's Garage...*



> Here is the Ground Control camber plate, the best camber plate for the Sentra. It lowers the car 3/4" without losing any wheel travel, allows adjustment of both camber and caster, and uses a spherical bearing with an additional roller type thrust bearing to support the vehicles weight. Because of this, it will last much longer and is less noisy. *The only drawback is that it can only be used with coil over springs*


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

200SushiX said:


> I was thinking of these:
> http://www.adventon.com/acb/showdet...98969&st3=639207628&Product_ID=13207&CATID=20
> *+* these:
> http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...ModClar=&make=KYB&model=GR-2+Strut&group=GR-2
> ...


The problem is with the GR-2's, is that they aren't designed to be used with a lowered suspension, they're just stock replacements.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

McCoy said:


> Hey Mike, I was under the impression that the GC camber plates could only be used with a coilover suspension? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> From my research the Cusco camber plate was the only one that could be used on coilover or spring suspension. I own GC C/C plates with ShockTek struts currently, and had ditched the Hyperco springs/AGX strut plan due to the fact that I wanted to use the GC's...
> 
> **edit*...just found this on Komija's Garage...*


duh you are right!

Mike


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Best all around value: TEIN Basic coilovers

You get the shortened strut ride comfort of stock while having the dropped look that you're looking for. Pretty much the ideal set-up for a pure street car with some occasional track use without breaking the bank. And they're in the same ballpark as doing AGX's and (insert favorite spring here), but with the Teins, you'll be ride-height adjustable to achieve whatever look you're after while maintaining a reasonably comfortable ride.


----------

